# glibc 2.4 baut nicht mit Kernel 2.4.20

## Daimos

Hallo,

ich hab Gentoo auf dem VServer von Strato laufen. Das Ding arbeitet mit Virtuozzo und liefert nen 2.4.20 Kernel, an dem ich nichts ändern kann. Beim update von glibc kassiere ich folgenden Fehler:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die glibc da trotzdem irgendwie draufzuschmeissen?

CPP='i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E -x c-header'  /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf/ld-linux.so.2 --library-path /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl:/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/math:

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/elf:/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/dlfcn:

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nss:/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nis:

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/rt:/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/resolv:

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/crypt:/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/nptl /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/sunrpc/rpcgen -Y ../scripts -c rpcsvc/bootparam_prot.x -o /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/sunrpc/xbootparam_prot.T

FATAL: kernel too old

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/build-default-i686-pc-linux-gnu-nptl/sunrpc/xbootparam_prot.stmp] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/glibc-2.4/sunrpc'

make[1]: *** [sunrpc/others] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.4-r3/work/glibc-2.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  glibc-2.4-r3.ebuild, line 1179:   Called toolchain-glibc_src_compile

  glibc-2.4-r3.ebuild, line 253:   Called die

!!! make for default failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

onkel-daimos ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/x86/vserver, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.4.20-021stab028.19.777 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.4.20-021stab028.19.777 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

Last Sync: Mon, 11 Sep 2006 18:59:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS=""

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 acl apache2 bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdb cgi chroot cli crypt curl dbaexif dlloader dri elibc_glibc extensions fam fortran ftp gd gdbm gnutls iconv idn inifile input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse isdnlog java java-external jpeg kernel_linux latin1 ldap logrotate mhash ming mmx mpm-prefork mysql ncurses nls odbc pam pcre perl postgres pppd python readline reflection ruby session spell spl ssl tcl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts userland_GNU video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo xml xmlrpc xorg xsl zip zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

*edit - Think4UrS11* Zeilenumbrüche in die überlange CPP-Zeile eingefügt

----------

## schachti

 *Daimos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> FATAL: kernel too old
> 
> 

 

sagt doch alles...

----------

## Hilefoks

Meines Wissens nach geht das nicht, da die glibc-2.4 keine Linux-Threads mehr unterstützt, der Kernel 2.4 aber auch noch kein nptl unterstützt. Mag aber auch sein das ich das jetzt ein wenig durcheinander bekomme. Es sollte doch aber noch ein Profil für den 2.4er Kernel geben - ah - hier: /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/no-nptl/2.4. Ich denke du solltest also mal auf dieses Profil wechseln.

Auf jeden Fall sagt folgendes aus deinem Post ja schon einiges aus:

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: kernel too old

 

MfG, Hilefoks

----------

## Daimos

Hi,

danke für den Tipp mit dem Profil - so hat er immerhin den gcc 4.1.1 mit der glibc 2.3.6 sauber durchkompiliert

Mal sehen was beim emerge -e world passiert  :Wink: 

----------

## Daimos

Alles sauber durchgegangen, das mit dem Profil hats gebracht.

Danke  :Smile: )

----------

## l3u

Abgesehen davon:

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml wrote:*   

> Important: Please note that the GCC 4.1 and newer can't compile a 2.4 kernel. Don't remove your old GCC version if you want to use an older kernel.

 

----------

